# American in Color from '39-'43



## memento (Feb 16, 2012)

There's some pretty cool pics from back in the day, Captured: America in Color from 1939-1943 &#8211; Plog Photo Blog


----------



## SCraig (Feb 18, 2012)

Some amazing shots in that collection.  All the more so given the equipment they had to work with in those days.


----------



## bogeyguy (Feb 18, 2012)

Love the vintage photos.


----------



## Crollo (Feb 18, 2012)

"*Drink Coco-Cola... IN A BOTTLE!"

*My mind just *EXPLODED*.


----------



## Deepakarora (Mar 20, 2012)

hello..............


----------



## 4.6coupe (Oct 29, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------

